# Shipping Pigeons to Hawaii



## meng (May 11, 2005)

I live in Laupahoehoe, Hawaii ( Big Island). Can I ship pigeons to Hawaii?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Meng,

you will have to contact your local PO or local airlines. I was doing some reasearch recently and noticed that Hawai has its own rules and regulations about shipping animals.
Hope other members can be more helpful.

Reti


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

meng said:


> I live in Laupahoehoe, Hawaii ( Big Island). Can I ship pigeons to Hawaii?


Aloha!

I did a quick scan of my AU 2004 Year Book and here's the contact info for seveal pigeon clubs in Hawaii... sorry, I'm not sure what islands and such, but maybe you'll recognize one near y'all and they can give you some help & info. Maybe they'll be able to hook you up with birds right there without you having to have them shipped across the pond. Good luck!  

Club Name: Aiea INV PF
Club Secretary: Carlos Canubida
City: Aiea
Phone: 808-487-9037

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Alvin Yoshikawa
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-595-4128

Club Name: Aloha RPC
Club Secretary: Andy Young
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-743-1606

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: James Hayashida
City: Ewa Beach
Phone: 808-681-0041

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Bill Kluge
City: Kenai
Phone: 907-283-4578

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Howard Nakata
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-235-6060

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Stan George
City: Aiea
Phone: 808-486-8988

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Bill Rosehill
City: Kailua-Kona
Phone: 808-326-2108

Club Name: Hawaii's INV PR
Club Secretary: Clarence Pacheco
City: Hakalau
Phone: 808-963-6375

Club Name: Hui E'ono Inv Flyers
Club Secretary: Allan Silva
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-247-3427

Club Name: ???
Club Secretary: Eddie Tangonan
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-247-5615

Club Name: Koolau Channel Flyers
Club Secretary: John Sanchez
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-235-5521

Club Name: Kona RPC
Club Secretary: Cedrick Low
City: Captain Cook
Phone: 808-323-3061

Club Name: Kokani RPC
Club Secretary: Jay Alameida
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-235-0740

Club Name: Mauna Kea Inv RPC
Club Secretary: Mark Johansen
City: Hilo
Phone: 808-558-8339

Club Name: Nuuana Inv Club
Club Secretary: Bruce Figueira
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-734-4719

Club Name: Oahu Inv RPC
Club Secretary: Darryl Ho
City: Honolulu
Phone: 808-395-4975

Club Name: Pacific Palisades Inv Club
Club Secretary: Robert Paiva
City: Pearl City
Phone: 808-456-1485

Club Name: Windward RPO
Club Secretary: Edward Chong
City: Kaneohe
Phone: 808-239-7792


----------



## meng (May 11, 2005)

*Shipping Pigeons to hawaii*

There are 2 clubs on my island one is in Hilo and the other in Kona
I will call them .
Thanks 

BTW. I found the import regulation for bringing birds to Hawaii
here is the link http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/ai_ldc_import.htm


----------



## halfwatt (Apr 28, 2005)

I ship birds all over the U.S, dont see why you couldnt to Hawaii, may not be cheap!!!!


----------

